# Spray Gun or Roller



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

I'm moving into my first house that closes on the 26th. The wife and I would like to repaint every room. The house is 1400sq/ft, and we want to paint 3 bed rooms, living room, kitchen and dining room. I don't have much time off from the Army and need to paint the house quick. I was looking at Home Depot DIY area and they recommend spray gun's would be the fastest way, but then I've heard I'd have to know how to use it or I can get alot of overspray and what not. So, my question is, what is the best way to quickly paint a house? Should I get a spray gun, or a roller that gets fed paint (Wagner Power Roller) or should I just do the old fashion way?


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

I would highly recommend the brush and roller route for walls. If you have popcorn ceilings you want to paint, use the spray machine on those. The amount of overspray and bounce-back created by airless sprayers is amazing, so you must do a lot of prep and covering, and even then you have to back roll it, so the time savings (if any) are not significant.

Best way to spend minimal time painting is have all your design decisions made by the time you start, and be certain to select colors that will cover in two coats.


----------



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

You shouldn't rush a paint job IMHO. If you don't have the time then hire someone that does so it can de done right. That includes proper prep which can take as long as the actual painting.

Spraying is not a good idea for a newbie doing interior work. Everything will need to be masked from overspray and unless you're experienced with spraying you'll likely apply an inconsistent paint film. IMHO spraying interiors is only worth it for new construction and major remodels where the interior is gutted. (no floor coverings, trim, etc)

In addition the toy sprayers sold at Home Crapo are junk. If you're determined to spray then rent a professional spray system from a real paint store. You'll also need tips that match the specific paint products that you'll be spraying.

Rolling is usally as fast or faster then interior spraying once you factor in all the masking needed to spray. A newbie will also get superior results from a more consistent paint film being applied. Skip the self feeding toys and get a professional quality roller cover and a quality sash brush and learn to cut in/out without having to mask everything.

When buying paint and supplies you'll get superior products and advice from paint stores vs. home centers.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Should I look at investing in a Wagner Power Roller? Or just stick with a roller, paint pan and manually add paint that way. We already selected colors. Living room is navy blue, my office is red, our bedroom is hot pink. Those should cover in 2 layers. We're investing in paint that was recommended by Behr product where you don't need to add any primer to the walls just 2 coats and you'll be done. That came from the Behr representivate at Lowes.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Behr at Lowes? I would bother with power rollers myself but a lot comes down to personal preference. You should be an old hand at painting if you are in the Army:laughing:.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe it was at Home Depot. You would or wouldn't bother, just making sure. Also, I don't know anyone who has actually painted while in the Army or at least my MOS doesn't.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A sprayer is fast--However,like everyone else said."to much time covering and masking."

Buy a fine quality brush and roller.

Use good paint--Benjamin Moore --Sherwyn Williams--(B M's Super Spec is not bad if price is a concern)

Roll slowly,let the paint flow out of the roller.Listen and watch---after a while you can hear if you need paint or are rolling to fast for the paint.

If you are a dare devil--get an 18" roller!


----------



## paintpimp (Dec 22, 2009)

If you are repainting over existing paint you dont need primer anyways. Don't let Behr talk you into a marketing gimic. Use a good quality paint from a paint store. I beleive the Behr Prem plus ultra is about $30 a gallon, you can get a great paint store brand for the same amount and have better results. Read the posts on this site. Do not use BEHR. You will not save money.


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

I personally like Sherwin Williams "promar 400". Decent price for good paint. 
We spray nearly all the apartments where I work for the last 12 years. I respect anyone that wants to brush and roll and we've done that too. It always takes a couple of coats to make it look right on a color change. For us, we can tape it off once and spray as much as we want or we can brush and roll it a couple of times. Everything has it's place.
The novice would probably be better brushing and rolling though. 

Binkstir


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Where could I get the suggest paint from?


----------



## Binkstir (Mar 6, 2009)

> Where could I get the suggest paint from?


*454 N McPherson Church Rd
Fayetteville, NC 28303-4408 *
*Phone: (910)867-6152*


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Dinggus said:


> Maybe it was at Home Depot. You would or wouldn't bother, just making sure. Also, I don't know anyone who has actually painted while in the Army or at least my MOS doesn't.


You must not be in Field Artillery then. If it didn't move, we painted it.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

lloydb said:


> *454 N McPherson Church Rd*
> *Fayetteville, NC 28303-4408 *
> *Phone: (910)867-6152*


What palce is that?



Jim F said:


> You must not be in Field Artillery then. If it didn't move, we painted it.


Nope, I'm an MP. We mow grass and police call so we can make our areas look good to people who have nothing else to care about.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

We ended up going with just Glidden, last minute thing. Home Depot said we didn't need a primer and so the living room took 3 coats, and our bedroom is taking 3 coats as well. So, today we go back to buy more paint for the bedroom to do the third coat, and they told us we were suppose to get primer. Which we stated they told us we didn't after we asked, so we got primer and hopefully my office will only take 2 coats.


----------



## Windows (Feb 22, 2010)

Dinggus said:


> We ended up going with just Glidden, last minute thing. Home Depot said we didn't need a primer and so the living room took 3 coats, and our bedroom is taking 3 coats as well. So, today we go back to buy more paint for the bedroom to do the third coat, and they told us we were suppose to get primer. Which we stated they told us we didn't after we asked, so we got primer and hopefully my office will only take 2 coats.


If the primer is tinted it can help eliminate a finish coat - if not it probably won't make any difference in the number of coats. HD workers are service workers, not tradespeople - they have no special knowledge of paint. Paint stores are very often staffed with professional painters. You can get good advice there.


----------



## Dinggus (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks. Some lady was there getting paint and she said she's been painting for 29 yrs and what not, and spoke to my wife and I like we were dumb because we didn't know anything about painting. All I know is the wife wanted Eggshell, and beautiful bold/dark colors, so that could be the reason why it's taking so many coats? The walls are like cream/white color.


----------

